# 3 Monitore mit HDMI Eingang an Grafikkarte mit 3 x Displayport anschließen



## hano (9. August 2018)

*3 Monitore mit HDMI Eingang an Grafikkarte mit 3 x Displayport anschließen*

Hallo,

ich möchte meine 5 Jahre alten Monitore, die lediglich über je einen VGA, DVI und HDMI-Eingang verfügen an eine moderne Grafikkarte mit drei Displayport Ausgängen (V1.4) anschließen.  Da die Grafikkarte auch einen HDMI Ausgang hat könnte ich einen Monitor direkt anschließen. Ist es mit einem einfachen Adapter möglich den HDMI Eingang der beden anderen Monitore mit den Displayport Ausgängen der Grafikkarte zu verbinden? 

Gruß
Hano


----------



## _Berge_ (9. August 2018)

*AW: 3 Monitore mit HDMI Eingang an Grafikkarte mit 3 x Displayport anschließen*

Ja ist möglich:

Displayport / HDMI -> Displayport Kabel -> Kabel / Adapter -> Hardware | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## hano (9. August 2018)

*AW: 3 Monitore mit HDMI Eingang an Grafikkarte mit 3 x Displayport anschließen*

Danke für die Info


----------



## HisN (9. August 2018)

*AW: 3 Monitore mit HDMI Eingang an Grafikkarte mit 3 x Displayport anschließen*

DP auf HDMI oder auch auf DVI müssten passive Kabel ausreichen, es sei denn es ist eine AMD Grafikkarte.
Dann werden drei Monitore gleichzeitig ohne aktiven Adapter eventuell nicht laufen.

Wenn die Monitore mehr als FHD\60Hz laufen, braucht es eventuell auch aktive Adapter.


----------



## DKK007 (9. August 2018)

*AW: 3 Monitore mit HDMI Eingang an Grafikkarte mit 3 x Displayport anschließen*

Bei Consumer-Karten lassen sich aber u.U nicht alle Ausgänge gleichzeitig benutzen.


----------



## _Berge_ (9. August 2018)

*AW: 3 Monitore mit HDMI Eingang an Grafikkarte mit 3 x Displayport anschließen*

Müsste man nun die genaue GPU wissen


In der Regel stellen 3 Monitore kein Problem dar


Ab 4 Monitoren kann man eine Wissenschaft daraus machen das teilweise eine zweite GPU oder das hinzunehmen der igpu von Nöten sind


----------



## hano (9. August 2018)

*AW: 3 Monitore mit HDMI Eingang an Grafikkarte mit 3 x Displayport anschließen*

Es handelt sich um eine GTX 1070 TI und die Monitore laufen mit der maximalen Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 bei 60Hz.


----------



## HisN (9. August 2018)

*AW: 3 Monitore mit HDMI Eingang an Grafikkarte mit 3 x Displayport anschließen*

Kein Problem mit passivem Kabel, auch 4 Monitore kein Problem.
Das einzige was passieren wird, wenn Du sie nicht als Surround benutzt: Die Graka wird nicht mehr in den 2D-Modus gehen.


----------



## hano (11. August 2018)

*AW: 3 Monitore mit HDMI Eingang an Grafikkarte mit 3 x Displayport anschließen*



HisN schrieb:


> Das einzige was passieren wird, wenn Du sie nicht als Surround benutzt: Die Graka wird nicht mehr in den 2D-Modus gehen.



Ist das ein Problem?


----------



## HisN (11. August 2018)

*AW: 3 Monitore mit HDMI Eingang an Grafikkarte mit 3 x Displayport anschließen*

Musst Du wissen.
Du hörst doch den Unterschied ob die Graka kalt ist oder nicht. Du kannst den Unterschied in der Stromaufnahme messen.


----------

